# Ingi in mop



## Rabaz (21. August 2012)

Seltsam...seit einem Jahr kein neuer thread hier. Spielt noch jemand Ingi ? Alchi und Glyphenzeug wird breit getreten ohne Ende, und bei den Ingis steht NIX. Ich hoffe, das ist kein Spiegelbild des Kommenden. Also meine Frage an betatester wäre, was es an Gadgets oder neuen Ingi-Plänen geben wird. Gibt es in diesem Winkel des Spiels irgendwas auf das ich mich freuen kann ? Bitte sagt mir dass es eine neue Flugmaschine geben wird oder sowas.


----------



## Murkablo (22. August 2012)

Ich bin und bleibe weiterhin überzeugter Ingi.  Schau' mal hier, dort findest du eine Liste aller kommenden Rezepte. Ich freu' mich besonders auf die neue Rakete.


----------



## luxtux (2. September 2012)

naja, gibt 2 Mount, das schonmal cool 
Dann die Mütze und ein Trinket, lohnt sich schon, denke ich mal. Ich freue mich drauf


----------



## Knallfix (10. Oktober 2012)

Die neue Brillle habe ich mir gestern gebaut, sehr stylisch wieder mal 

Die neuen Mounts sind schon nett, haben aber für einen armen Schlucker wie mich, einen gewaltigen Hacken, die Kugeln der Geheimnisse.
Stück 20.000g, mit passenden Gildenlvl immer noch 18.000 0o


----------



## Schmiddel (15. November 2012)

hmm....ich find den Ingi in Mop durchwachsen. Teils gibt es richtig gute Sachen, aber der Großteil ist Schrott. Das Trinket für jedermann mit Itemlevel 450 ist für den Anfang nice...aber als Jäger dieses Gewehr...rausgeschmissenes Gold. Dieser Blinktron ist die Mats nicht wert. Ich hatte gehofft, das da nicht nur neben den Mana- oder Heiltränke auch mal eine Flask drinnen ist. Aber leider hat man oftmals nur graues Zeugs drin. Der Mal den Brennstoff der eigentlich nur Twinks was bringt. Richtig geärgert hat mich dieser Wurmlochgenerator für Pandaria. Mal ehrlich, was soll das...rnd irgendwo in MoP landen? Lieber nehm ich einen Cd von 4h hin und kann bestimmen wo ich lande, als das ich einen Cd von 15min habe und irgendwo lande...da flieg ich schneller. Ansonsten sind die VZ auf Gürtel/Handschuhe sehr gut, vorallem da mit dem Bausatz des Tüftlers auch keine alten Mats gefarmt werden müssen. Ach ja...ich vermisse den Sprengstoff, um die Schließkasetten zu öffnen^^


----------



## Ulkhor (19. November 2012)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Ach ja...ich vermisse den Sprengstoff, um die Schließkasetten zu öffnen^^


ich dachte eigentlich, daß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür da ist^^


----------

